# ZAPCO CK-16.2 Competition Speaker System 6.5"



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

ZAPCO CK-16.2 Competition Speaker System 6.5" - eBay (item 200457299592 end time Apr-09-10 15:06:41 PDT)

I had these installed in a car I rarely drove, so they are in perfect condition with very little time on them. Let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks,

JT


----------

